# 99406



## ldittman01@yahoo.com (Aug 6, 2013)

I work at pain management office and we have started to notice that any medicare/medicaid insurances are not covering this code.  I have called and was told that there is a different code for them for this service. The 99406 is the smoking cessation counseling code. I looked it up but all i found was G0375, which says it is no longer valid.  Does anyone know the code for medicare/medicaid that you use instead of using 99406??

                                                                                     Thank you!


----------



## ehanna (Aug 6, 2013)

You will want to use G0436 (3-10 minutes documented) or G0437 (>10 minutes documented)

I hope this helps


----------

